# 2011 Litespeed C3 weight



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I just purchased a frame. It should be here in a week and I am pretty excited. I am building it up with SRAM force components and considering some version of Mavic Ksyrium wheels. I would love to hear from you folks that know how light you can get one of these bikes down to. Is 16.5-17 lbs possible?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

realcyclist.com currently has a ridiculous deal on the frames (and the C1) right now by the way.


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

i knew i shoulda waited a bit longer instead of buying a pre-owned frame....ugggh

now to see if i can validate a reason to have a spare C1R frame laying around....


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> I just purchased a frame. It should be here in a week and I am pretty excited. I am building it up with SRAM force components and considering some version of Mavic Ksyrium wheels. I would love to hear from you folks that know how light you can get one of these bikes down to. Is 16.5-17 lbs possible?


I have one. 16 is easy-peasy with nothing special. If I put all my lightest parts on mine it would come to around 14.


----------



## sdkwan (Nov 28, 2005)

I have a medium C3 with Sram Force, RED crank and Mavic Cosmic Wheels and it weighs in at 17.5 with my saddle bag and garmin, it comes to 18.5.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Did you ended up weighting the 2011 C3 frame?
I know the post is exactly 0.5 lbs but what is the weight of the frame with the headset and fork attached?


----------

